# Salt Fork Flatheads



## OhioUniv_Fisherman (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey ya'll, had some luck recently at Salt Fork fishing the shallows. Been a pretty good week. I'll be out there tonight too. See you there folks! 

-Greg 

Thursday Night - May 14, 2015 - 10:30 P.M. 
40 Pounds - 44 inches long
23" head
28" girth











Friday May 15, 2015- 11:30
52 lbs 44" 
33" girth
35" head


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

OhioUniv_Fisherman said:


> Hey ya'll, had some luck recently at Salt Fork fishing the shallows. Been a pretty good week. I'll be out there tonight too. See you there folks!
> 
> -Greg
> 
> ...


not many 50s in that lake. great job!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

nice pic's watch out for them bigfoots ") i found 5 dead flatheads by the cemetery a few years ago i thought that was kind of strange for a small area of shore line


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Great pics!! Congrats!


----------



## security812 (Oct 10, 2011)

Some big fish being pulled from salt fork


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Awesome fish!! I'm still waiting on my 40lb salt fork flattie. Maybe I need to switch from Bush to Bush light to get em.


----------



## OhioUniv_Fisherman (Aug 30, 2010)

winguy7 said:


> Awesome fish!! I'm still waiting on my 40lb salt fork flattie. Maybe I need to switch from Bush to Bush light to get em.


Funny you say that. Ran into a Bush Beer Distributor and he said Guernsey, Noble and Muskingum drink more Bush products then the whole other counties combined.


----------



## OhioUniv_Fisherman (Aug 30, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> nice pic's watch out for them bigfoots ") i found 5 dead flatheads by the cemetery a few years ago i thought that was kind of strange for a small area of shore line


The shoreline by the cemetery? Talking by Ruby Road, down the old AEP access road?


----------



## OhioUniv_Fisherman (Aug 30, 2010)

OhioUniv_Fisherman said:


> The shoreline by the cemetery? Talking by Ruby Road, down the old AEP access road?


I Know where you're talking about now. The old family plot cemetery? My dad was a county commissioner back in the day and I remember going down to Salt Fork in the middle of the night after a cat fisherman snagged an open casket with a skeleton in it. Was pretty cool! Was like 8 years old.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

OhioUniv_Fisherman said:


> I Know where you're talking about now. The old family plot cemetery? My dad was a county commissioner back in the day and I remember going down to Salt Fork in the middle of the night after a cat fisherman snagged an open casket with a skeleton in it. Was pretty cool! Was like 8 years old.


that's insane he snagged an open casket ? it's a small old cemetery with a lot of vets buried in it that over looks the lake with a nice beach type shore line by the im guessing some type of pump station close by


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Damn nice salt fork flatties! congrats!


----------



## rayroofing walleye master (May 12, 2014)

nice fish ...can u help me get on sum of those.....I have bin trying for a while.. salt fork .wills creek ..clendenning ..ive hit em all come up empty


----------



## OhioUniv_Fisherman (Aug 30, 2010)

rayroofing walleye master said:


> nice fish ...can u help me get on sum of those.....I have bin trying for a while.. salt fork .wills creek ..clendenning ..ive hit em all come up empty


Sure, PM me and we can talk. I've been flathead fishing for years but until this year i've really got into them at Salt Fork. Always caught them in the creeks and rivers but mostly numbers even though my biggest was out of the Hocking River in Athens, Ohio. The places I fish are so blatantly obvious that I think a lot of fisherman pass it up.


----------



## bigfish2012 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the CPR!! I know that's how you roll anyway but there are way too many people keeping trophys from our waters in Ohio and selling them to the pay ponds. The top end size class has been deeply damaged in so many of our waters by people removing them. Let's get out there soon man for some more trophys!!


----------



## bigfish2012 (May 4, 2009)

rayroofing walleye master said:


> nice fish ...can u help me get on sum of those.....I have bin trying for a while.. salt fork .wills creek ..clendenning ..ive hit em all come up empty


They are a really simple fish to catch. A cooler full of lively baits, bring some cut shad too, heavy baitcasting tackle, slip rigs with 3-4 oz. weights, 8-10 ought hooks. Cover some water set the clicker and put in the time!! They are easier to locate in rivers and are a better place to build your confidence as they're feeding patterns are most predictable there. Fish near the head of the snaggiest deepest holes you can find in known flathead waters. Always Catch and release anything over 5-7 pounds because we are loosing the battle to Paypond poachers. If you don't believe it you don't spend enough time covering water searching for the best habitat. Cut any limb lines or trot lines that aren't labelled and report anyone violating the 1 fish over 30 in. Limit asap. Good luck I always compare trophy flathead fishing to hunting trophy white tails on public land. It ain't easy!!


----------



## rayroofing walleye master (May 12, 2014)

bigfish2012 said:


> They are a really simple fish to catch. A cooler full of lively baits, bring some cut shad too, heavy baitcasting tackle, slip rigs with 3-4 oz. weights, 8-10 ought hooks. Cover some water set the clicker and put in the time!! They are easier to locate in rivers and are a better place to build your confidence as they're feeding patterns are most predictable there. Fish near the head of the snaggiest deepest holes you can find in known flathead waters. Always Catch and release anything over 5-7 pounds because we are loosing the battle to Paypond poachers. If you don't believe it you don't spend enough time covering water searching for the best habitat. Cut any limb lines or trot lines that aren't labelled and report anyone violating the 1 fish over 30 in. Limit asap. Good luck I always compare trophy flathead fishing to hunting trophy white tails on public land. It ain't easy!!


----------



## rayroofing walleye master (May 12, 2014)

oops.....well I am greatfull for the info ......and as far as trot lines and limb lines well we wont get into that, I cant swear on this site. I will cut an report any stupid **** I come across in my travels and u r right all giants r the same weather deer or fish there not stupid .... do you no anything about the Muskingum I have herd good things just don't know any areas thanks


----------



## OhioUniv_Fisherman (Aug 30, 2010)

bigfish2012 said:


> They are a really simple fish to catch. A cooler full of lively baits, bring some cut shad too, heavy baitcasting tackle, slip rigs with 3-4 oz. weights, 8-10 ought hooks. Cover some water set the clicker and put in the time!! They are easier to locate in rivers and are a better place to build your confidence as they're feeding patterns are most predictable there. Fish near the head of the snaggiest deepest holes you can find in known flathead waters. Always Catch and release anything over 5-7 pounds because we are loosing the battle to Paypond poachers. If you don't believe it you don't spend enough time covering water searching for the best habitat. Cut any limb lines or trot lines that aren't labelled and report anyone violating the 1 fish over 30 in. Limit asap. Good luck I always compare trophy flathead fishing to hunting trophy white tails on public land. It ain't easy!!


What is your name bigfish2012? We can go out anytime. I'm going to be going out tonight at Salt Fork if you would like to join.


----------



## rayroofing walleye master (May 12, 2014)

this isn't big fish its ray roofing walleye master...and info is great thank you guys hope its pays off


----------



## bigfish2012 (May 4, 2009)

OhioUniv_Fisherman said:


> What is your name bigfish2012? We can go out anytime. I'm going to be going out tonight at Salt Fork if you would like to join.


Greg, hint blue canoe on the Audi lol saw you sharing all these hogs your landing and had to join in. hopefully we can get another cat float trip in this summer. Just had my baby so I'm strapped for a little while on time.


----------



## bigfish2012 (May 4, 2009)

rayroofing walleye master said:


> oops.....well I am greatfull for the info ......and as far as trot lines and limb lines well we wont get into that, I cant swear on this site. I will cut an report any stupid **** I come across in my travels and u r right all giants r the same weather deer or fish there not stupid .... do you no anything about the Muskingum I have herd good things just don't know any areas thanks


Muskingum is a great cat fishery although I haven't fished it yet. It's been hit hard by limbliners. I drive along it to a place I deer hunt and it seems there's limblines on every branch on that stretch. You can see them from the road. Can't tell you the best stretch although I do know the river has a little more character north of Zanesville a good ways. More bends and visable cover so in theory it should be easier to find the fish.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

bigfish2012 said:


> Greg, hint blue canoe on the Audi lol saw you sharing all these hogs your landing and had to join in. hopefully we can get another cat float trip in this summer. Just had my baby so I'm strapped for a little while on time.


I know how you feel right now...haha. Congratulations on your baby!


----------



## OhioUniv_Fisherman (Aug 30, 2010)

bigfish2012 said:


> Muskingum is a great cat fishery although I haven't fished it yet. It's been hit hard by limbliners. I drive along it to a place I deer hunt and it seems there's limblines on every branch on that stretch. You can see them from the road. Can't tell you the best stretch although I do know the river has a little more character north of Zanesville a good ways. More bends and visable cover so in theory it should be easier to find the fish.


Congrats on the Baby Buddy! Didn't know anything about it!


----------



## Codeman (Apr 20, 2014)

bigfish2012 said:


> Muskingum is a great cat fishery although I haven't fished it yet. It's been hit hard by limbliners. I drive along it to a place I deer hunt and it seems there's limblines on every branch on that stretch. You can see them from the road. Can't tell you the best stretch although I do know the river has a little more character north of Zanesville a good ways. More bends and visable cover so in theory it should be easier to find the fish.


Buddy of mine lost a big flatty right at the bank, last year. We were fishing right where the Muskingum forms in Coshocton County. We have caught a lot of shovels and channels also, nothing huge though.


----------



## Dinkchef (Aug 6, 2012)

rayroofing walleye master said:


> oops.....well I am greatfull for the info ......and as far as trot lines and limb lines well we wont get into that, I cant swear on this site. I will cut an report any stupid **** I come across in my travels and u r right all giants r the same weather deer or fish there not stupid .... do you no anything about the Muskingum I have herd good things just don't know any areas thanks


I fish the Muskingum below the Devola lock for flatties. They love the heads off of the giant shad that I net right behind the lock door. You can catch them there anywhere from 1-50 pounds. I just drop my line in the eddy behind the lock door.


----------



## rayroofing walleye master (May 12, 2014)

sounds good how long of a drive from bolivar......im guessin about 1.5 hours....give or take I might head down there this weekend..how the condition of the river right now


----------



## Dinkchef (Aug 6, 2012)

rayroofing walleye master said:


> sounds good how long of a drive from bolivar......im guessin about 1.5 hours....give or take I might head down there this weekend..how the condition of the river right now


My parents live near Roswell, and it's about an hour and a half from there. Your probably about an hour and 45 min. Have you ever fished Beach City?


----------



## rayroofing walleye master (May 12, 2014)

not really its bin a while


----------



## bigfish2012 (May 4, 2009)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> I know how you feel right now...haha. Congratulations on your baby!


Thank you! Sad to say but I've fished one time since spring and caught one bass.. Late summer early fall I'll hopefully get back to it. If your in the same boat I feel for ya! Awesome fun but sometimes a guy just needs to fish


----------

